# Dell Inspiron 2320 win10 issue.



## Holly_Haphazard (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a Dell inspiron 2320 64 bit all in one desktop. Originally with win7.

I downloaded the new win10 update two days ago. When the computer restarted to apply to new update, the icons and text were too large. When I went into settings to adjust the size, windows prompted me to sign out and sign back to adjust the size to back to normal. I clicked sign out.

When the sign in screen appeared, it instantly started flashing between a bright pink screen with the date and time, a picture of the beach, and the new win10 blue logo screen. In the middle of all these flashing screens was the facial recognition sign in program. Could not click on anything.

I had disabled the facial recognition when I first bought the desktop and I had assumed it was enabled during the update and was maybe causing issues. So, I did a forced restart, f2, and changed the admin password. I had hoped that this would disable the facial recognition and stop the flashing screens. Didn't work.

I tried running diagnostics through the f12 menu. Everything was ok but problem not fixed.

I called Microsoft. I was instructed to go into safe mode with networking but when I tried, I was given a bright blue error screen that stated my PC had encountered an error and would restart. Error listed as "bad_system_config_info"

Tried to restore the PC to the original win7 build but another error message stated the PC was unable to return the the previous build.

I decided to do a factory reset on the PC. 24 hours later the reset process was still at 1%. It loaded into the Dell logo screen and won't load any further.

What, if anything, can I do to fix my PC?

My PC worked fine before the Windows 10 update and I just want to be able to use my computer again.


----------



## lefty2053 (Nov 29, 2010)

Make sure the PC is turned off and then retry to do the Factory reset. Just let it run all day if you have to. If you can't get it going you might have to have Dell send you original disks to reinstall Windows 7. If they won't Microsoft will have to send you something.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Can you get to the "Repair Your Computer" screen now and choose the cmd prompt to run" chkdsk /r"? That might clear it up but it sounds like the hard drive is shot to me and I have a similar unit to yours and they suffer from heat issues like laptops do.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with Rich -- HDD is likely gone.

Run SeaTools for DOS, LONG test - Hard Drive (HDD) Diagnostics

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

